# How To Find Post By Certain Date



## sunnydey (Sep 8, 2004)

Hello To Everyone:

Is there any way to search for a particular post/thread on a certain date? For example, if I know the following information: 
1.)The Date (such as "08/20/04")
2.)The Discussion Board on which I saw the thread or post (such as "Haircare Tips &amp; Product Review Discussion")

but I do not know nor remember the poster who started the thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Is there any way possible to search and  to find that particular thread for that particular date?

Any help anyone can provide will be greatly appreciated.

TIA,
sunnydey


----------



## Nonie (Sep 8, 2004)

You would need to mention a word from the thread or subject as your search word...and then you'd set your search period to "Newer than 1 month" and specify the forum you want the search to take place in. If you remember someone who answered to the thread (doesn't have to be the person that started it)...anyone, you can also add that user name to the search. You'll find that person's post and that'll be in the thread in question. 

For instance, there was a fun thread whose heading I couldn't remember. I just knew it showed up in Oct of 2003 and was by Missingsum1. I actually didn't remember that that name was the actual user name of the person that started it; I thought it was the signature, but I knew I signed my name Konie on a few posts on that thread...and that it was quoted so it was a word in the subject (part of the joke in that thread). To find that thread, I used

Konie (search word)
Newer than 1 year
Off topic forum 

And with that vague info I found the thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Notice, I coulda used "love" but that's too common a word and I'd have gotten too many results. Although Konie has been used elsewhere on the forum, I was pretty confident, there weren't that many places. So your choice of word is also important.


----------



## sunnydey (Sep 9, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*nonie said:*
You would need to mention a word from the thread or subject as your search word...and then you'd set your search period to "Newer than 1 month" and specify the forum you want the search to take place in. If you remember someone who answered to the thread (doesn't have to be the person that started it)...anyone, you can also add that user name to the search. You'll find that person's post and that'll be in the thread in question. 

Thanks nonie for your response.  I have tried to think of other posters that responded in the thread but I can't think of anyone.  Also I did not respond to the thread.  I will just try to look back on posts from that particular date and see if I can track down that thread.  Thanks again for your help.

For instance, there was a fun thread whose heading I couldn't remember. I just knew it showed up in Oct of 2003 and was by Missingsum1. I actually didn't remember that that name was the actual user name of the person that started it; I thought it was the signature, but I knew I signed my name Konie on a few posts on that thread...and that it was quoted so it was a word in the subject (part of the joke in that thread). To find that thread, I used

Konie (search word)
Newer than 1 year
Off topic forum 

And with that vague info I found the thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Notice, I coulda used "love" but that's too common a word and I'd have gotten too many results. Although Konie has been used elsewhere on the forum, I was pretty confident, there weren't that many places. So your choice of word is also important. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks nonie for your response.  I have tried to think of other posters who may have responded in the particular thread but I can't remember anyone.  Also I did not respond to the thread so I can't search under my name.  I guess I will try to look for other threads that were made on this particular date until I track down the thread I want.  Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Nonie (Sep 9, 2004)

What was the thread about? Maybe I can help you find it.


----------

